# Looking for Teacher in GTA



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

I will make a long story short, but I am currently seeking my fifth teacher. I started with someone who dumped a method book in my hands and then called me a perfectionist and so on. My latest teacher seems to have dumped me, not sure why.

I am 48. I have been "playing" since March 2008. I can read some. I have no interest in learning tab. I would like to know why things like scales are important. I would also like to be able to play almost anything by my favourite artists. I was getting close to learning Find the River by REM when I got bailed on.

I brought home a Rickenbacker about five weeks ago which is sitting in its case because I'm totally disheartened.

I am happy to drive to lessons and honestly don't want to pay more than $30/lesson. Let me know if you or somebody you know has patience for someone like me.

thanks.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

While this referral page is no longer officially updated by PlayYourGuitar.ca most of the links are still valid and most are in the GTA. Hope it helps.

PlayYourGuitar.ca - Teachers



lyric girl said:


> I have been "playing" since March 2008. I can read some. I have no interest in learning tab. I would like to know why things like scales are important. I would also like to be able to play almost anything by my favourite artists.


And make sure you tell them this if you talk to any of them.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I'd be happy to help you on an occasional basis, but I'm not in the GTA but in Goderich. PM me if you have any questions.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

lyric girl said:


> I have no interest in learning tab. ... I would also like to be able to play almost anything by my favourite artists.


Why are you opposed to tab? If you want to learn other people's songs then it's a very efficient way of writing them down. Granted you could learn them entirely by ear but it sounds like you're not there yet. You could get them writen out in notes but by the time fingerings are written in to indicate fretboard positions your teacher will have done 3 times as much writing compared to just using tab. You could get your teacher to show you the songs and you memorize them as you go, but unless you have an incredible memory it helps to have something written down. Tablature has been used for fretted string instruments for over 500 years because it works extremely well. Choosing to ignore it is like choosing to building a bird house without using a hammer. It's certainly possible but expect to have people offer you a hammer. I'm really curious about why you've made that decision so early in your learning.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Not meaning to sound like a bitch, but I put up this thread in an effort to find a teacher, not to be interogated.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

lyric girl said:


> Not meaning to sound like a bitch, but I put up this thread in an effort to find a teacher, not to be interogated.


My apologies for trying to help.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

well, you could try this guy: Free Guitar Lessons Online. High Quality Info on How to Play a Guitar
or look up a guy named paul corby, he's an excellent teacher who used to play with pape ave brass.
or mike mckenna does lessons too.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

lyric girl said:


> I am happy to drive to lessons and honestly don't want to pay more than $30/lesson. Let me know if you or somebody you know has patience for someone like me.
> 
> thanks.


Sent you a PM.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

lyric girl said:


> I will make a long story short, but I am currently seeking my fifth teacher. I started with someone who dumped a method book in my hands and then called me a perfectionist and so on. My latest teacher seems to have dumped me, not sure why.
> 
> I am 48. I have been "playing" since March 2008. I can read some. I have no interest in learning tab. I would like to know why things like scales are important. I would also like to be able to play almost anything by my favourite artists. I was getting close to learning Find the River by REM when I got bailed on.
> 
> ...


Maybe you need to ask yourself "what's my motivation?' And really think about that in terms of making someone understand what YOU want. It sounds like a miscomminucation between you and your teachers. Instead of saying " I want to learn such and such or play my fav bands songs" Maybe you need to tell them that you want to learn theory from top to bottom. You're paying you should get what you want. Nor is it unusual to have a few or many teachers before you find one who can teach YOU. Everyone learns differently and teachers teach differently. 

As for scales, well you wouldn't learn how to read without knowing the alphabet would you? 

Also there is a place in King City at Hwy's 27 & 11 that has a sign up two months for $160 that works out to about $30 per lesson. I went before I was pregnant they were very nice there. Good Luck!


----------

